# swap 88 300zx r200LSD into 87 200sx se (V-6)



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

I have located a 88 r200LSD that I am swapping into my 87 Nissan 200sx se with V-6. I have a r200 IRS original equip. currently in the car. Does anyone have info on this swap? I am mainly interested in will my halfshafts ect swap right in or do I need parts. I don't want the car on blocks while I scrounge for parts. Please send any info to [email protected] Thanks!!!!!


----------

